# A first for me! I love slingshots



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Our carpet shampoer quit functioning, so I took it apart to see if I could fix it. I was told it would be cheaper to buy a new one. I gave it a gentle toss as far as I could. I guess it's a throw away society. Anyway here is the best part my wife calmly says, "maybe you should go shoot your slingshot and calm down" you can't make this stuff up!!!!!!!! I guess she figured the punishment fit the crime(-:


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Don't forget what happened to get that remark from her. Might come in handy later!!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

tag, how many slingshots you got now? you had that one beauty just a lil while ago; they been multiplying like bunnies?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm down to my 3 tube shooters. I said I would never trade or sale any of my slingshots. I have given away the rest of them to people I know will take care of them, and use them. I do have 1 more on order from this gentleman in Texas. If it turns out to be what I think it is I will use it as my everyday carry. Unless a person makes their own slingshots you just have to try out several types to find the right one. I'm so fortunate that Bill and Daranda Hays, and countless others helped me find what I think is the best set up for me.it was such a rush to give those slingshots to kids that never could afford them at this time one their life.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I just made up my first all-mine design -- looks a lot like a hathcock, but carved to fit my hand -- i'll have to make one and send it your way one of these days. I love me a good tube shooter!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks good


----------

